
Ask HN: How do founders learn law/regs? - clipperquestion
Obviously you have expert legal counsel for guidance<p>But aside from getting a JD, how to know if a cease &amp; desist is BS? How to settle a lawsuit or should fight it? That kinda stuff
======
pandapower2
>how to know if a cease & desist is BS?

Have you actually received one? If you have received one, speak to a lawyer.
If you haven't received one, then you are worrying about a hypothetical.

